# 05' Cummins Plow Truck. CAI or Stock Box?



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

Looking for every mileage gain possible with $3.50+ per gallon Diesel and also a slight gain if possible?

I have a bone stock 2005 thats getting an Edge Juice installed on monday. 

Should I leave the stock airbox and upgrade to one of the new highzoot "Nano"? filters or should I go whole hog and add an aftermarket CAI to improve its ability to breathe?

Its gonna plow next year so protection against the elements is obviously critical.

Thanks in advance!ussmileyflag


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I have an AFE stage II with an Outerwear on my Cummins and really like it. I dont think it did much of anything though besides make the turbo noise more noticable. I would just do a drop in filter if I were to do it again. The only reason I did the whole thing was because well for one I got a good deal but the main reason was after heavy acceleration the little check deal (not sure what it is called) on the intake would always be sucked in making me believe it was hurting for air. 

I believe the 05's and 06's have different air boxes though. Is your check ball deal sucked in all the time?


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

NBI Lawn;531439 said:


> I have an AFE stage II with an Outerwear on my Cummins and really like it. I dont think it did much of anything though besides make the turbo noise more noticable. I would just do a drop in filter if I were to do it again. The only reason I did the whole thing was because well for one I got a good deal but the main reason was after heavy acceleration the little check deal (not sure what it is called) on the intake would always be sucked in making me believe it was hurting for air.
> 
> I believe the 05's and 06's have different air boxes though. Is your check ball deal sucked in all the time?


Its sucked in to about the halfway mark on the green zone.....I'm thiniking drop in is the route I'm gonna take as well....Thanks NBI!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

That should be all you need. Diesel Power did a write up on the Cummins air box a while back and they said it was very well designed for being a stock piece. Dyno numbers with the CAI were only like 2hp over stock.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

chazmanian;531434 said:


> $3.50+ per gallon Diesel


 Diesel prices are $3.60 in MN and are expected to jump by a dollar by mid summer  :crying:


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

Well I found out something else about my truck as well NBI....

Look at this thing?

















I was over at the original owners house picking up a few parts he had sitting in the garage that he didnt sell on E-Bay and he started *****ing me out for letting the exhuast get ugly? I was like what is he talking about???

Turns out he had a 5" stainless exhaust put on from the cat back as he liked it to be shiny and purty...I thought it was stock and never gave it a second thought! He claimed it hadnt been this dirty ever and proceeded to give me an old can of stainless steel polish..... I love America!

Only makes me want to cut out the cat and call it a day! made him want to lie on his back and shine it....Geezus.


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

NBI Lawn;531472 said:


> Diesel prices are $3.60 in MN and are expected to jump by a dollar by mid summer  :crying:


Its $3.39 here in Colorado.....My new best friend forever (The prior owner of my truck) is claiming to get 50 MPG with his new Jetta TDI. He said the best he could do in the Dodge was 21.5 on the highway and 16 around town....I must have a heavier foot as my around town is closer to 14.5 and my hwy is right at 20 give or take with the cruise set at 80-83 MPH.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

chazmanian;531504 said:


> Its $3.39 here in Colorado.....My new best friend forever (The prior owner of my truck) is claiming to get 50 MPG with his new Jetta TDI. He said the best he could do in the Dodge was 21.5 on the highway and 16 around town....I must have a heavier foot as my around town is closer to 14.5 and my hwy is right at 20 give or take with the cruise set at 80-83 MPH.


Gotta love the exhaust.  what brand?

New TDI Jettas will pull 50+ on the highway. I have been looking for one for a couple years now but cant find one for a decent price. Since they get such great mileage they are sold before they even go up for sale or they want a TON of cash for them.

The Dodge will pull 22+ on the highway. As soon as you go over 75 the MPG falls on its face, goes way down. That is were the new 6 speed auto would be nice or a set of really tall tires . I will get 16-17 all day around town and 21-23.5+ on the highway @70mph. 
Slow it down and the mileage will go up tons :waving:


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

NBI Lawn;531521 said:


> Gotta love the exhaust.  what brand?
> 
> New TDI Jettas will pull 50+ on the highway. I have been looking for one for a couple years now but cant find one for a decent price. Since they get such great mileage they are sold before they even go up for sale or they want a TON of cash for them.
> 
> ...


My commute between Colorado Springs and Denver is insane....The flow of traffic is like 80+ even with cops everywhere. 70 MPH would get you rearended on I-25...

The guy who traded my truck on tha Jetta said he had been looking for one for a long time as well. He claims that the car is nothing short of phenomenal and tha it gets better mileage at 80 MPH than a smart gets at 30! He also stated that he paid a small fortune for the Jetta and that the dealer essentially "Stole" his Dodge on trade evidently 05's with 60K miles are still bringing what he says he got and what I paid? I gave 23.6K + tax for the rig he told me they gave him 22.5K wholesale but showed him 25K on paper. So I guess the dealer spent $100.00 on an oil change and made a quick grand on my deal....I'm cool with that as I'm happy with what I paid! They tried to stick me in the F&I office with some crummy $499.00 "Lot Fee" and I made it to the parking lot before they fixed that issue.

This whole Cummins ownership thing is really more serious than any of my other vehicles....Theres something almost cultish and all-consuming about owning one of these trucks! I wish it would wear off and I could stop thinking about things to add or upgrade. Essentially owning one of these trucks can put a serious hurting on the old Visa card as so much cool stuff is available. The last vehicle I owned that got me this fanatical was a 1989 Mustang GT....Back in the early 90's us Stang dudes were just as bad but with the internet and the ability to shop and spend thousands without ever leaving your desk has really changed the whole gig!

I didnt ask the guy what brand the exhaust was...He seemed to wierd that I wouldnt shine it...I told him the truck was gonna work for a living and that I wouldnt be shining the exhaust very often....He looked at me as if I had uttered some horrid profanities and dug around in his garage til he found an old can of stainless steel shine....

Well Edge gets installed Monday. I'm too skeered to drill the exhaust myself. I also got the pillar deal that holds the attitude controller and I'm looking foward to seeing whats going on under the hood of the beast!

Have a great weekend....shoot mebbe we will get some snow so I can afford some more stuff!:

I own a VW as well.....From the same dealer who sold me the ram and the other guy the Jetta. It isnt TDI...But its direct injected and turboed and gets 35MPG on the Hwy and has loads of power.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

chazmanian;531548 said:


> Well Edge gets installed Monday. I'm too skeered to drill the exhaust myself. I also got the pillar deal that holds the attitude controller and I'm looking foward to seeing whats going on under the hood of the beast!
> 
> shoot mebbe we will get some snow so I can afford some more stuff!:


What are they charging you to do that? I would just have them tap your manifold, the rest is really easy. I just had my Diesel Power Mag open last night looking for more stuff to order. I think a Maghitec trans pan 

Isnt that the truth.

Nice looking VW


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Edge box's are not know for getting better fuel mileage. Quadzilla probably is the best. Airbox is a nice add if you want power off the controller


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

BigDave12768;531568 said:


> Edge box's are not know for getting better fuel mileage. Quadzilla probably is the best. Airbox is a nice add if you want power off the controller


On the Cummins you need more than just a controller to get real power out of the CAI. My Edge does just fine on mileage , A Quadzilla may get better mileage (not much better if at all) but the Edge is a better all around controller hands down.


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

NBI Lawn;531555 said:


> What are they charging you to do that? I would just have them tap your manifold, the rest is really easy. I just had my Diesel Power Mag open last night looking for more stuff to order. I think a Maghitec trans pan
> 
> Isnt that the truth.
> 
> Nice looking VW


$150.00 to do the whole shebang mounted on the pillar in that new plastic interior piece and ready to roll.

The pillar piece is an extra $55.00 though.

Thats the best price I could find in my part of Colorado from a shop that installs these things on a regular basis.

I went with an Amsoil Absolute Efficiency drop in Air Filter instead of the CAI unit.

The VW is a great car...I bought it for my old lady to commute to work in but have found I often grab it for a quick jaunt to the store.....Unless its warm out.

Then its this or nothing! 07' KTM 525 EXC. Fully street legal....barely! Great fun on any surface...Wheelies on demand and will cruise up the Hwy at 75+MPH all day long prior to attacking some scary Colorado Mountain single track. Truly an amazing do anything machine.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

That is street legal with those tires. I here ya on the bike thing. I would always take my bike on the quick trips around town, just sold it in January. I did pick up an 08 Honda CRF250 to mess around on.

I fixed the picture xysport


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

NBI Lawn;531859 said:


> That is street legal with those tires. I here ya on the bike thing. I would always take my bike on the quick trips around town, just sold it in January. I did pick up an 08 Honda CRF250 to mess around on.
> 
> I fixed the picture xysport


Came on DOT Approved Metzlers...They wore out in two rides! I use these Maxxis IT Desert terrains. Work great on the street and dirt and wear like Iron. Colorado is very lax on enforcing any Cycle related laws you can literally buy a YZ250 2 stroke MX bike and put Stop and headlight a bulb horn and a mirror and get it tagged.

This is the bike a week after I bought it fresh and new off the KTM showroom. I have already had to replace the rear tire!! The Orange color scheme was next on my list of things to go...Along with my non-snowplow capable gas eating Hemi 07' Ram!


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

NBI Lawn;531678 said:


> On the Cummins you need more than just a controller to get real power out of the CAI. My Edge does just fine on mileage , A Quadzilla may get better mileage (not much better if at all) but the Edge is a better all around controller hands down.


If you noted in my signature I have all the air upgrades and few not listed. I have a Back intercooler and the MBRP cool duals exhuast. I owned the edge juice with atitude but never saw any increase in MPG not matter how I drove it. That controller was nice and put out real nice power too. But never any gain in MPG. I sold it and Bought the Triple Dog with outlook monitor. It has nice power but the fuel MPG gain is not all that great. I should have never sold ZXT it gave me a solid 2-3mpg over stock. So the Triple Dog is for sale and I am buying the a Quadzilla box that can be programed off the internet. I plan on testing the Mileage max setting they have, it claims 3-5mpg better but no real HP gains. I also plan on buying a delete pipe. I hopefully will be getting what all these pipe dreamers claim they get for fuel mileage 22mpg


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

BigDave12768;532269 said:


> I hopefully will be getting what all these pipe dreamers claim they get for fuel mileage 22mpg


You arent getting 20+ on the highway? I am not familiar with a Back intercooler  is that a brand or a rear mount of some sort? It sounds like you have spent a ton of money trying to get better mileage.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

NBI Lawn;532403 said:


> You arent getting 20+ on the highway? I am not familiar with a Back intercooler  is that a brand or a rear mount of some sort? It sounds like you have spent a ton of money trying to get better mileage.


Banks intercooler And no I am not getting 20+ I have the 4.10 rear end and a set of 33's on it. I dont really do enough highway driving. But when I am on highway I do 70-75, My intentions were never for better fuel mileage just power. But the quad xzt was the best for mileage. Edge is not known for fuel mileage


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

BigDave12768;533150 said:


> I have the 4.10 rear end


Ah, that may have something to do with it. What kind of mileage to you get with those grears? Is your truck a dually?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I get about 15-16 on average. The truck is not a dually. With the bigger tires my ratio is down to 3.93 and yes I figure in that my speedo is off becuase of bigger tires. Seems to me that CTD act in differnet ways. People swore up and down that the Bully Dog would get me better fuel mileage and power. Well the edge by far had more power and I think more safey options when it came to the tranny. But the Quad xzt 65hp was giving me the best MPG by far my truck would always average 18. So as of this moroning I won an Ebay auction and I am going back to Quadzilla. I got Quadzilla 2 that allows you program the box via internet. So this box can also be used as the mileage max box or the 65 hp box or the box that lets pour out tons of smoke 
(i bet fuel mileage blows on this setting)


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Quadzilla-Max-Mileage-Power-Module-04-5-07-Dodge-Diesel_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ33597QQihZ019QQitemZ290210783012QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWthis is the box with out the 65hp added to it. You can buy the upgrade online


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

AFE FILTER!!!!

congrats on the truck and its add-ons!!!

you dodge/cummins guys check out:
*www.genosgarage.com * it has everything you need a great prices!!!

Ian


----------

